# Those of you who use probiotics...



## misterW (Jan 25, 2011)

What brand do you use? Tell me about their price and your experiences. 

My experiences are as follows:

My 2 year old, Eva, was recently put on antibiotics and for the first time, they gave me some probiotics along with it -- packets of Fortiflora probiotics. 

Within several days, I noticed a difference in her -- her coat was softer and she smelled better. She also scratched less. Now, I also made a diet change around this point as well, so it is possible that may have affected things as well, but I noticed that when my packets ran out, she started itching more (she has a history of skin issues). 

I want to make probiotics a regular part of her diet, but the packets are expensive -- more than a dollar/packet. 

I saw a container of Miracle Dog probiotics on Amazon, which was much cheaper. 

So, what have your experiences been? Any recommended brands? Brands to stay away from?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Feed human probiotics... no need to pay extra for the dog stuff. LisaT can give some very good advice regarding some recommendations if you get in contact with her. 

The itchy coat and the smell may be due to the diet. What are you feeding her?


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I'm interested in probiotics myself.... For my dogs and my family. I will have to keep watch on this thread! 
I'm really wanting to know brand and thoughts or your review on what you are currently using.


----------



## misterW (Jan 25, 2011)

Well, the coat is not itchy or smelly right now. Right now, she eats rice and chicken/beef/venison (whatever meat is available) + raw venison w/ bone + dog food (4 Health) when I haven't had time to prepare her a better meal. However, prior to this, she was eating mostly dog food supplemented with the occasional venison w/ bone. The coat become a bit smelly during the past summer, after she was on some anti-biotics. This is one reason I suspect the probiotics to be a part of the reason for her improvement.


----------



## misterW (Jan 25, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> Feed human probiotics... no need to pay extra for the dog stuff. LisaT can give some very good advice regarding some recommendations if you get in contact with her.


How do I get in touch with her?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

misterW said:


> How do I get in touch with her?


She might come along and see this thread, but if not, her user name is "LisaT. Just send her a private message.

If you want to know about probiotics, she's who i'd speak to. Well, she is who i spoke to.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Ha! My ears are burning!

for my girl, I found that Solaray's multidophilous 12, from the refrigerated section of the health food store, worked very well for her. So did Philips Colon Health from Costco. In general, I look for something with acidophilous, bifidous, and bulgaricus. I tend to stay away from dog products, they often have unwanted ingredients in them.

Here is an old sticky about probiotics in general: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/86070-lets-talk-about-benfits-probioitics.html Some of the links to old threads no longer work though.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Yep... those (Solaray's multidophilous 12) are the probiotics I'm using for Lucy's acid reflux. I pick them up at whole foods and they've been a big help.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I use ProBios powder--actually marketed as a livestock supplement, it also has dosage information for dogs, cats, exotic birds and reptiles. I even take it myself and if I have a GI upset it clears it right up! It's inexpensive and has a long shelf life. A 240 gram container is about $7-10 depending on where you buy.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Probiotics are Your Dog's Best Defense Against Disease

Research shows that dogs have different flora than us. Make sure what you buy has the right ones or you are just throwing your money away. If you want to know about probiotics and digestive enzymes, talk to Carmen (carmspack). She's a walking encyclopedia!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Does Prozyme qualify?


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

I use Prozyme - and have used it for years with great success.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

PaddyD said:


> Does Prozyme qualify?


Prozyme is a digestive enzyme product, rather than a probiotic. 

If you are looking for digestive enzymes, some dogs do fine on Prozyme, many dogs don't.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Freestep said:


> I use ProBios powder--actually marketed as a livestock supplement, it also has dosage information for dogs, cats, exotic birds and reptiles. I even take it myself and if I have a GI upset it clears it right up! It's inexpensive and has a long shelf life. A 240 gram container is about $7-10 depending on where you buy.


Interesting, here's the link: Powders/Granules - Probios

I don't completely understand the first ingredient in this product. I have heard both not to give it to dogs, and also that it's the best for dogs, and I suspect it's the particular strain?

Enterococcus faecium The Most Effective Probiotic For Dogs? | doghealthdoc.com

Supplementation of Food with Enterococcus faecium (SF68) Stimulates Immune Functions in Young Dogs

PLoS ONE: Dogs Leaving the ICU Carry a Very Large Multi-Drug Resistant Enterococcal Population with Capacity for Biofilm Formation and Horizontal Gene Transfer


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Here's a link to the ingredient list for the Multidophilus 12: Solaray, Multidophilus 12, 20 Billion, 100 Veggie Caps (Ice) - iHerb.com I would not buy a product like this online.

For dogs that are very ill, there are super probiotics. These are the ones that I use for my dog: Probiotics OMX by Dr Ohhira | vegetarian gluten free good bacteria: Ecology Center for Crohns, Probiotics & Garden of Life  Of course, I worry about these down the road, because of the ongoing radiation problems in Japan


----------



## misterW (Jan 25, 2011)

LisaT said:


> Interesting, here's the link: Powders/Granules - Probios
> 
> I don't completely understand the first ingredient in this product. I have heard both not to give it to dogs, and also that it's the best for dogs, and I suspect it's the particular strain?
> 
> ...


What are the bad things you've heard about Enterococcus faecium? Didn't see anything in those links.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

misterW said:


> What are the bad things you've heard about Enterococcus faecium? Didn't see anything in those links.


Yeah, I've never heard anything bad about it, what could be bad about a probiotic? At worst they'd be harmless, I would think.


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

It may have come up in other probiotic threads, but what about the idea that stomach acid kills most of the good bacteria before they do any good?

For myself, I take probiotic Pearls. They are in a thick round shell that apparently is supposed to significantly increase the probiotics that make it through the stomach. Based on what dogs get away with eating, and their ability to digest large amounts of proteins, I think they must have a good amount of strong stomach acid.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Freestep said:


> Yeah, I've never heard anything bad about it, what could be bad about a probiotic? At worst they'd be harmless, I would think.


It was in the probiotic sticky, I had forgotten:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...lk-about-benfits-probioitics.html#post1177640


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Ucdcrush said:


> It may have come up in other probiotic threads, but what about the idea that stomach acid kills most of the good bacteria before they do any good?


I've used both enteric coated, and non-enteric coated in the dogs, and they both seem to work?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Ucdcrush said:


> It may have come up in other probiotic threads, but what about the idea that stomach acid kills most of the good bacteria before they do any good?


I am pretty sure that probiotics are by definition acid-loving bacteria, at least acidophius bacteria are. That is why they are able to live in yogurt, which is acidic.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

LisaT said:


> It was in the probiotic sticky, I had forgotten:
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...lk-about-benfits-probioitics.html#post1177640


Okay, I see:

"Case in point is the probiotic E. faecium. Some studies show that it actually increased the levels of salmonella and campylobacter in healthy dogs – not a good thing."

That is more of a human health issue, as healthy dogs can tolerate such organisms in their gut. Stress here that "some" studies show this. It's not something I would worry about, especially if you aren't giving it as a daily supplement. I only give probiotics when I see a bout of soft stool, or if the dog seems a little "off".


----------



## misterW (Jan 25, 2011)

Freestep said:


> Okay, I see:
> 
> "Case in point is the probiotic E. faecium. Some studies show that it actually increased the levels of salmonella and campylobacter in healthy dogs – not a good thing."
> 
> That is more of a human health issue, as healthy dogs can tolerate such organisms in their gut. Stress here that "some" studies show this. It's not something I would worry about, especially if you aren't giving it as a daily supplement. I only give probiotics when I see a bout of soft stool, or if the dog seems a little "off".


That bacteria is also in the Fortiflora probiotics that gave me the initial good results.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

thanks for those posts Freestep, it makes sense.

I'm guessing that anyone strain, *not* in moderation, is probably not a good thing anyway.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

*Probiotic Specifics - Enterococcus faecium & Bifidobacterium animals*

OK so I found articles pro and con on "Enterococcus faecium" but it seems the more recent articles lean towards Pro. Anybody have any good info?? 

PRO Enterococcus faecium Vim and Vigor: The Right Supplements Can Enhance Your Dog's Diet Cook's Corner column by Mary Straus, published in Dog World Magazine, September 2010.

Also found this - "Bifidobacterium animals has significant potential for improving canine gastrointestinal health" - and so far no negative articles.

Wondering if anybody has any conclusive information.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I have been using Digest All plus. It is $40 for 8oz. and lasts us a long time. I would say at least 6 months. And it has worked very well for us. My dog has been on it for about 6 months and she is doing wonderfully.


----------



## JERitt (Mar 26, 2012)

LisaT said:


> Ha! My ears are burning!
> 
> for my girl, I found that Solaray's multidophilous 12, from the refrigerated section of the health food store, worked very well for her. So did Philips Colon Health from Costco. In general, I look for something with acidophilous, bifidous, and bulgaricus. I tend to stay away from dog products, they often have unwanted ingredients in them.
> 
> Here is an old sticky about probiotics in general: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/86070-lets-talk-about-benfits-probioitics.html Some of the links to old threads no longer work though.


@LisaT 
Sorry for dredging up an old conversation, but have you noticed if your dog has any issues with the enteric coated pills as far as digesting them? I am just curious because my GSD had issues with enteric coated baby-aspirin. Also, is there a benefit to using the Solaray's over the Philips Colon Health, in your opinion? And finally, do you give one or two of the Solaray's per day? Thanks.


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey there everyone!

Has anyone tried this for loose poos? I can get it here in New Zealand (glory hallelujah, not everything can be) Does anyone have experience with it and can provide a testimonial?

Amazon.com: Natren CanineDophilus Probiotic Gel - 20 ml Syringe: Pet Supplies


----------

